# Warning for Lafayette Reliez Valley Road Riders.....



## cohenfive (Jul 20, 2005)

this is just a heads up that there is likely going to be some enforcement of stop sign laws on reliez likely at the hermosa way and echo springs stop signs at some point. the neighbors are all complaining about all the bikes that blow through the stop sign at the bottom of hermosa way and i know of at least one accident where a cyclist failed to stop and hit a car at the bottom of hermosa. luckily he was not badly injured, but the car received a good amount of damage and the cyclist had to deal with an insurance claim and a ticket for failure to stop. 

a couple of the neighbors have been talking about a speed bump, but more likely they will get the lafayette pd to come out and start enforcing the stop sign. 

i'm a cyclist (who obeys stop signs) who lives on hermosa and i hope that other riders will start obeying the posted signs so the police don't have to get aggressive in enforcement. we have already been in touch with the lpd and they seem very willing to work with neighborhoods who have problems with cyclists.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Note to self: Plan FAST escape route if sirens are heard.


----------



## cohenfive (Jul 20, 2005)

i just don't want to see guys and gals getting tickets. our neighbors are pretty upset...all i can do is get the word out.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

*$280 ticket*

I got a $280 ticket for rolling a stop sign in CCC from a County cop.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Good, run a stop, deserve a ticket.


----------

